# Awesome Beer Soap



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I have made two kinds of beer soap, the first one made with a very very dark beer, it made a lovely dark soap.  Used my regular recipe and substituted beer for the water 100%.  When making a beer soap, pour your beer into a pot on the stove and warm it up, stir it now and then.  After 10 minutes or so I then pour it back and forth between the pot and a large measuring cup.  When I feel confident there is no fizz left I cool it in the fridge. 
The second beer soap I made using a light beer, did 50% water and 50% beer, used the same process as above, added honey.  It is a nice green honey and beer soap, slight smell of honey!  Very yummy!


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2011)

I would love to try this.  I bet it was really nice!


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Sep 23, 2011)

What Is the purpose....how does beer change the resulting soap. I know that some people use milk instead of water. Is beer supposed to create more lather?


Also, do most people use Lager, Ale, Stout?

I could see people liking a dark stout beer soap for novelty purposes, something like Guinness Soap


----------



## carebear (Sep 23, 2011)

mostly for label appeal, but it does seem to result in a denser lather - regular beers don't seem to impact the color much, but stout will.

make sure the beer is flat if you are adding the lye to it.


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 23, 2011)

I made one with Black Mocha Porter and added honey at trace.  It definitely gelled very hot.  The smell was/is kind of wonky, but it has improved slightly over time.  My husband and kids kept complaining about the "stench".  

It doesn't leave any scent on my skin and has a wonderful lather.  I will try again, but will use some scent.  I was hoping to use Wild Mountain Honey from Peak, but keep reading about the crazy fast acceleration.  I ended up with a milk chocolate colored bar.


----------

